# Baffin bay rocks



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

went out fishing this morning with ANGEL, and after we went to eat at mickey D's in la marque...we got to talking about his baffin trip with capt. aubrey black, and i was telling him about what the rocks were actually were. i told him that the big individual rocks are fossilzed worms, and the smaller piles were the worm's ****...lol...it sounded in his ears that it was a fairy tell story more than something to do with fishing. can someone back me up on this statement b/c im pretty sure its correct.


lol angel, here it is!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Can someone verify this or is he just bs'ing with me


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Fossilized worm colonies. True dat.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

You belived him!!! LOL he got you so bad. He pulled the same thing on me.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Baffin has rocks who cares how they got there, I wanna know how the fishing was today lol


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Angel, 300X is right on. fossilized worms....

So did you all catch any fish?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Worm "Rocks"*

"Biologists say that 'serpulid' reefs only occur in Laguna Madre and in Baffin Bay, so they're pretty unique. The 'serpulid' was a prehistoric and now extinct worm, and they were huge. Incredibly, their legacy to us as fishermen is from their feces, which today are in a petrified state, and occur in huge reefs that marine fish and forage gather around.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> Can someone verify this or is he just bs'ing with me


lol, told you!!!


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Whoa, I was packing already to head to Baffin because I thought from the thread title the bay was rocking, LOL.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Well ok I belive him now, I thought he was joking with me 

Fishing wasent to great but we at least got to wet a line, we explored a bit and were curius as to how shallow my tub would draft and also run 
Here are some pics of how shallow it drafts and it runs shallow also cause we went back into Jones Lake and we could see bottom all around , when I say bottom I mean tires and crab traps and other stuff


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Psh he lies.:dance:


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep the worm story is correct. At least that is what the scientists who studied it are sticking too.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It seems like I remember reading that the same formations are found in the Dead Sea, or is it the Red Sea?


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

that boat site extremely shallow and runs pretty shallow for no jack plate, and how it handles the waves


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Those pics look like confederate reef to me........But what do I know.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Those pics look like confederate reef to me........But what do I know.


right on! no fish there, ill tell you that much


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

300X said:


> right on! no fish there, ill tell you that much


No fish stories? Just out burning shorelines? Was it too cold for the fish to bite? Too cloudy? Water too low? Croakers died before you could use them? Fish have lock jaw?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

all of the above :slimer:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

300X said:


> right on! no fish there, ill tell you that much


Yea, no fish there. I wouldn't fish there any more if I were you.
I'll tell you that much............


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

PHOTOSHOPed boat 

 just kidding


----------



## not2salty (Jan 29, 2005)

*He's right Angel*

The worms build calcareous tubes (calcium carbonate) to live in. The rocks (a bunch of old tubes) are what remains. They are actually not that hard, which is why walking on the rocks is not good for the structure. It crumbles. There was an article in GCC a few months ago about this.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Havens said:


> No fish stories? Just out burning shorelines? Was it too cold for the fish to bite? Too cloudy? Water too low? Croakers died before you could use them? Fish have lock jaw?


LMFAO......Greenie for you


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Are you sure the worms are extinct? Maybe Capt. Black can enlighten me in a few weeks.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*I have a piece*

I have a small piece in my garage that Capt. Black gave me years ago. If I remember Ill take a pic tomorrow and post it. Interesting looking stuff for sure. Looks like fossilized spaghetti almost.

Z


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The rocks are actually serpulid reefs that are unique to the Laguna Madre and mostly to Baffin Bay. These reefs were created by prehistoric and now extinct worms that were apparently huge. The rocks are now the worms petrified remains and are similar to coral. Another fact about the bay is that the salty water used to be considered "healing waters" In the early 1900's there was a resort hotel there, a dance pavilion built out over the water where the current Baffin Bay Cafe is located, and a train that connected Chicago to the area. People used to come from all over to Baffin Bay for its healing qualities. Then hurricanes destroyed the hotel and pavilion and they were never rebuilt.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's still healing waters for me..........can I get an amen brother?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

AMEN BROTHER!!

I hope it can heal this big trout fever that I have cause Im ready to catch a nice one


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> It's still healing waters for me..........can I get an amen brother?


Amen!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ill give it one*

A big AMEN.

If it were any closer Id be divorced and sun burnt beyond recognition. Something about that place really takes the sting of life right out of ya. Im there in exactly 3 months. Seems like three years right now.

Z


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Yes, and according to Capt. Danny Gonzales (and verified by myself) the rocks move on a weekly basis so it is best to hire a guide before venturing into these uncharted waters......................................






........................NOT!!

PS: Actually, not2salty came the closest to being correct. The worms made tiny calcareous tubes that they lived in throughout their life cycle. When they expired, the tube was left behind. Another serpulid worm would build its tube on top of the old tube and upon its death, leave its tube behind and so on, and so on. The reefs are no longer growing but not necessarily "dead".


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



> Yes, and according to Capt. Danny Gonzales (and verified by myself) the rocks move on a weekly basis so it is best to hire a guide before venturing into these uncharted waters


Dude that was funny, and one hell of a plug. Greenie for originality! lol I sure as heck wouldnt run my boat down there without a local or guide. I have to buy new boots everytime I come back from there. But them big ol yeller mouth sows like it down there too. lol

Z


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

And no they aren't made of petrified worm doo-doo.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Growing up in Kingsville gave my dad and myself some very memoriable fishing trips to Baffin. There were many Saturday mornings that we left the old Williamson boat ramp using a old six cell flashlight going from one marker to the other in pitch dark. This was in the 60's and 70's...when the set up was a Mitchell 300, a popping cork and dead bait. We would run out to Black Bluff and find a 'certain pipe' that someone had stuck in the rocks. One of the funniest things I've ever seen fishing was at Black Bluff. We were fishing the rocks and there were some wade fishermen working about 60yds from us. They were in about knee deep water. One of dad's teaching friends came up in his boat and anchored in the same area. For some reason....the friend decided that he should try the wade fishing style and hopped out of his boat...thinking the water was going be shallow with a solid rock bottom. Anyway....he slips in the water and keeps going down....with only his hat floating in the water. After a few seconds...he surfaces spitting, cussing and looking for his fishing gear. I'll never forget what my father yelled across to him "Hey Brownie....did you come here to fish or swim?".........this guy let loose a line of cuss words that burnt my pre-teen eardrums. To make matters worse....while he was trying to get back into his boat...he cracked a ribbed crawling over the side! We use to laugh about that trip every time we talked fishing. Baffin is a special place and it's probably a good thing that it's just not down the street....kinda' like Big Bend....you have to go there to enjoy it.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

> Baffin is a special place and it's probably a good thing that it's just not down the street....kinda' like Big Bend....you have to go there to enjoy it.


Amen there too, if it were within 20 minutes drive of houston you'd bet it would be a ruined cess pool by now. Im glad it is where it is. Part of the mystique for me is going down there and getting away from the big city and being "away from it all"

Z


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm positive there is another artist rendition of this Dearman once used on the TX. saltwater stamp. This may not be a Dearman. Anyway the one much like the one below depicts the brain coral appearence the rocks have. They are known to reach out and snatch 1/16 oz. jigheads one right after another! CF?


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

SNOPES says "originality" is _false._
All the guides say that about the dangers of running your boat through the many many twisting and disorienting mazes of rocks in Baffin Bay.
Hehe...



********* said:


> Dude that was funny, and one hell of a plug. Greenie for originality! lol I sure as heck wouldnt run my boat down there without a local or guide. I have to buy new boots everytime I come back from there. But them big ol yeller mouth sows like it down there too. lol
> 
> Z


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Greenie for you too! lol

Z


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> I'm positive there is another artist rendition of this Dearman once used on the TX. saltwater stamp. This may not be a Dearman.


 Thats is a Dearman CF.

Dave


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Extinct, or not, I believe the rocks are alive with activity. I've seen a picture and the guide(2cooler), states that the picture was taken in Baffin Bay. Maybe one day when I meet him on the water i'll have this conversation with him over a topwater bite. 

Healing waters or not, I hope it can heal this fisherman's bite...I'm made at'em again.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Amen Kenny...Let the healing process begin. Just talked (last night)with my dad and were going Jan. 7th.


----------

